# Kalamazoo River Riffle Construction Below Allegan Dam



## Jay Wesley

There will be a new riffle constructed on the Kalamazoo River between the Allegan (Calkins) Dam and the boat launch starting in August. The construction could take two to three weeks. Part of the parking lot will be used to stock pile rock and the river between the Boat Launch and Dam will be off limits to boats during active construction.

The purpose of the riffle is to increase lake sturgeon spawning habitat as well as habitat for smallmouth bass, walleye, suckers, steelhead, coho salmon and Chinook salmon.

Thank you for your patience while we get this exciting work done prior to the salmon run.


----------



## Smada962

Jay Wesley said:


> There will be a new riffle constructed on the Kalamazoo River between the Allegan (Calkins) Dam and the boat launch starting in August. The construction could take two to three weeks. Part of the parking lot will be used to stock pile rock and the river between the Boat Launch and Dam will be off limits to boats during active construction.
> 
> The purpose of the riffle is to increase lake sturgeon spawning habitat as well as habitat for smallmouth bass, walleye, suckers, steelhead, coho salmon and Chinook salmon.
> 
> Thank you for your patience while we get this exciting work done prior to the salmon run.


Thanks Jay. I had also heard there would be some work done down river from the launch a couple bends, and possibly some down by the 89 launch as well. Is this true?


----------



## Jay Wesley

The original plan was to put 4-5 riffles in; however, the expense was huge. We have funding for just the one right now and will monitor its effectiveness before we do others.


----------



## toto

Why bother Jay? I'm sure the NRC will just find a way to screw that up too!


----------



## Jay Wesley

It is our job to protect and restore fish populations. Habitat protection and rehabilitation is a big part of that and will last for many generations. It may really improve fishing and fish populations. That is why we bother.


----------



## toto

Yeah I know that, and I'm sorry I said it that way, it isn't you guys (DNR) As you probably know, I'm pretty po'd about the shenanagans of the NRC.


----------



## HuronBrowns

Keep streams clean


----------



## Sparky23

A huge waste of our money spent on a fish that 99% will never catch, fish for, or be able to keep. Doesnt matter what the public wants anymore though, we voted down the chumming ban twice but since the right few were the one sthat wanted it, as of last week chumming is banned even though the public voted it down. Another instance of great work.


----------



## Jay Wesley

This is being paid for by Consumers Energy and a Tribal grant. Will benefit many species of fish.


----------



## Jay Wesley

By the way, the restoration goal is to have enough to open a sturgeon fishery. Some anglers may want to fight a 150 pound sturgeon some may not. Most of the population restoration funds come from Wildlife Action Plan so it is for these types of projects. If we don't spend it in Michigan, another state will happily use it. Why not use it in our backyard?


----------



## Sparky23

Well one you wont get 150 lb Sturgeon in Michigan more than likely lol, and come on Jay at what point do you allow a Sturgeon fishery on the zoo? When it is up to 100 pairs? 200 pairs? At that point it will be what 1 or 2 a year can be caught. Anyone that wants to can already go chase them on the St. Claire river, Those who want to try it have or will go over there before waiting 38 years for there to be a 2 day season on the kazoo river. Money could have been better spent re-opening swan cr. of debris from the tubes to the mouth so it doesnt 100% silt in and disappear Or making more fishing accessibility to fisherman since you have blocked off most of it at Allegan. I have caught a sturgeon and it was actually in the kazoo, Near the dam, close to 10 years ago around 5.5- 6 ft long, have a picture with it. Cool fish to catch but between me and everyone else i know that fishes which is a ton of guys *NOt one *of them is remotely jealous of that big sucker. I just dont understand how you(MIDNR) continually do things you want that make no sense to 95% of the guys that pay your checks. We dont want lakers...lets dump in more and make it harder to keep them...hey the people voted down the chumming ban twice, lets ban it statewide anyway...more flys only water for the 2% that want it. Where does it end man, vote and do what the people want, not what an agenda or what will leave a legacy for yourself.


----------



## Jay Wesley

Sturgeon funds are not from license dollars.


----------



## Sparky23

license funds or not, why not do something that the majority want Jay? Funds that could have been used to help make a fishery people can actually fish for better?


----------



## swampbuck

Looking forward to the day sturgeon restoration will result in a healthy viable population, and a new opportunity for current and future generations


----------



## Julez81

The majority does want this project. God bless the DNRs good work. Hopefully some will change their glasses and see things more clearly.


----------



## Sparky23

Julez81 said:


> The majority does want this project. God bless the DNRs good work. Hopefully some will change their glasses and see things more clearly.


So who is the majority? You ? I have talked to 10 or 15 guys about just this week and all would rather see it go to a fish that is a viable sport fish not a giant sucker that you will never have a season for or be able to eat. Do you think it is a destination fish and will draw more people than steelhead, salmon? What good work are they doing? do you not pay attention to the state of our lake, that is a laughable statement. They just spent a ton of money on a fish noone will ever get a season for or care to GEEE YAY cheers to them wasting money. God bless them for over stocking lake trout? what are we blessing them for? Banning chumming? Im sure you were for that does that mean the majority was? Because it was voted down twice before they went over the majority's heads. O wait that was NRC headed by the head of the dnr


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Will benefit other fish as well. The 'Zoo, at least in that stretch, is cool as one huge stretch of undeveloped river in the southern part of the state.

Glad to see if getting some attention.

Now if we could find a way to prevent the huge piles of junk at every log jam. We pack out a Rubbermaid bin of recycleables at the end of every troll, and it doesn't seem to make a dent.


----------



## Julez81

ALL the many fisherman I know and network with approve, these are fisherman who spend a great many days on that river every year. The DNR has been doing things to maintain the fishery in Lake Michigan in the face of the effects of Zebra Mussels on Baitfish populations. This year everyone will see the fruitage. Those in the know realize that we have big fish again this year 30#+ Kings being caught, 20#+ Steel being caught from Lake Michigan this summer. Instead of a fishery of stunted small starving Salmon to provide easy limits for charters, we have a trophy fishery where you may work harder.

The huge stockings of Lake Trout are the work of the feds, not the DNR.

The Chumming ban is welcome in my opinion, I fish throughout the winter and have had plenty of success without chum.

As far as Sturgeon are concerned you have to look back 130 yrs or so to their decline, and look forward a few generations to see it's true value. Personally I want generations to come to have a better fishery, hell a better world. My only complaint is that they are unable to do more due to funding. Sturgeon are a native fish, the Family group of Sturgeon in the Kzoo are thousands of years old like all the other systems that have them here. Not to mention the benefits this project will have the the other species in the river.

Some may read this and get a understanding, I hope so. Others have set opinions that cannot be changed by reason.


----------



## fishmancmd

I agree sparks! And all of the guys I fish with would also agree. which is not just a few people. The money could be put to better use.


----------



## Jay Wesley

So if money is not license dollars and specifically for species like sturgeon, how would you put it to better use. There is a dam blocking all fish to prime spawning habitat. Why not create it below the dam? All species can use it including suckers, walleye, chinook, smallmouth, etc. I see it as being creative and capturing funds to improve habitat for all species including sport fish while not spending your license fees. Win-win. Right?


----------



## toto

Jay, just as a question, IF there is better habitat for spawning above the dam, would it make sense to have Enbridge pay for a fish, and if so, would a sturgeon use a fish ladder anyways? Just wondering.


----------



## jpmarko

Jay Wesley said:


> So if money is not license dollars and specifically for species like sturgeon, how would you put it to better use. There is a dam blocking all fish to prime spawning habitat. Why not create it below the dam? All species can use it including suckers, walleye, chinook, smallmouth, etc. I see it as being creative and capturing funds to improve habitat for all species including sport fish while not spending your license fees. Win-win. Right?


Jay, this is indeed a win-win situation. It will also create habitat for the fish other anglers enjoy too.


----------



## Jay Wesley

toto said:


> Jay, just as a question, IF there is better habitat for spawning above the dam, would it make sense to have Enbridge pay for a fish, and if so, would a sturgeon use a fish ladder anyways? Just wondering.


Sturgeon and many species used to spawn in the Otsego to Kalamazoo stretch of the river. Ideally, we could remove all the dams. That was the DNRs intention when we bought three of the dams from consumers power. Then all the PCBs were discovered. Now we are trying to clean up that mess along with all the heavy metals and oils so we can remove those dams. Long frustrating process. But we are making progress. 

Lake Allegan may be the last stopping point for all that mess. The best that I can think of is a by pass river around lake Allegan some day or a fish lift to pass fish around that dam.


----------



## toto

I forgot about the junk in the sediments, that the joys of having paper mills I guess. At what point though does anyone hold these companies responsible? I would think that James River Corp should be held responsible for the clean up. Well anyways, hopefully it can get cleaned up, as it needs to be regardless of who pays for it.


----------



## fishmancmd

I Have a question for ya jay. So how many fish will be put into the system from natural reproduction due to the new riffels that are being installed? For example let's just say how many walleye a year? Why not just use the money to plant more fish which guarantees more fish in the system?


----------



## Jay Wesley

Right now we stock about 50,000 spring fingerlings in the lower Kzoo. We are pretty much at capacity with our ponds, staff and budget. Any extra from riffle will be bonus. We will be monitoring fish populations so we will find out. Might be zero, 25% more , 50% more or 100% or higher. High quality ecosystems with good habitat don't need stocking. That is why we value habitat rehabilitation.


----------



## Jay Wesley

And whenever we can increase natural reproduction with habitat improvement, we can move our stocking resources to new locations to improve fishing in new areas.


----------



## fishmancmd

Thanks for the response jay.


----------



## Sparky23

Julez81 said:


> ALL the many fisherman I know and network with approve, these are fisherman who spend a great many days on that river every year. The DNR has been doing things to maintain the fishery in Lake Michigan in the face of the effects of Zebra Mussels on Baitfish populations. This year everyone will see the fruitage. Those in the know realize that we have big fish again this year 30#+ Kings being caught, 20#+ Steel being caught from Lake Michigan this summer. Instead of a fishery of stunted small starving Salmon to provide easy limits for charters, we have a trophy fishery where you may work harder.
> 
> The huge stockings of Lake Trout are the work of the feds, not the DNR.
> 
> The Chumming ban is welcome in my opinion, I fish throughout the winter and have had plenty of success without chum.
> 
> As far as Sturgeon are concerned you have to look back 130 yrs or so to their decline, and look forward a few generations to see it's true value. Personally I want generations to come to have a better fishery, hell a better world. My only complaint is that they are unable to do more due to funding. Sturgeon are a native fish, the Family group of Sturgeon in the Kzoo are thousands of years old like all the other systems that have them here. Not to mention the benefits this project will have the the other species in the river.
> 
> Some may read this and get a understanding, I hope so. Others have set opinions that cannot be changed by reason.


You obviously have no grip on the situation of lake michigan, one zebra mussles are all but gone, and have been for quite some time, all quaga mussels now. The fish are big because there is very few of them with plenty of bait that (doesnt) exist to make them big, lake michigan will die like huron if lakers arent stopped from being planted at the rate they are.. The feds while they are the ones planting do not have the final call on what is put into the lake, we do Jim Dexter Head of MIDNR does but people want to believe whatever there told, do some research and open your eyes. 
You have no reason to stop chumming other than the fact you dont do it, great reason, why dont you go run some plugs on the p.m through half the good water...o wait you cant because of restrictions( (flys only), we dont need more restrictions that were put in place by one small elitist group. What if they tell you they want a fly's only section on the kalamazoo you would be pissed right? Why dont we get a plugs only only bait only section of river? Im fine with making improovements to the river, I grew up fishing and stil fish the zoo often, the one sturgeon i caught was on the zoo, if that money was only able to be used on sturgeon ,whatever, i guess. If it could have went to other things i along with most would prefer to see that.


----------



## Julez81

Sparky23 said:


> You obviously have no grip on the situation of lake michigan, one zebra mussles are all but gone, and have been for quite some time, all quaga mussels now. The fish are big because there is very few of them with plenty of bait that (doesnt) exist to make them big, lake michigan will die like huron if lakers arent stopped from being planted at the rate they are.. The feds while they are the ones planting do not have the final call on what is put into the lake, we do Jim Dexter Head of MIDNR does but people want to believe whatever there told, do some research and open your eyes.
> You have no reason to stop chumming other than the fact you dont do it, great reason, why dont you go run some plugs on the p.m through half the good water...o wait you cant because of restrictions( (flys only), we dont need more restrictions that were put in place by one small elitist group. What if they tell you they want a fly's only section on the kalamazoo you would be pissed right? Why dont we get a plugs only only bait only section of river? Im fine with making improovements to the river, I grew up fishing and stil fish the zoo often, the one sturgeon i caught was on the zoo, if that money was only able to be used on sturgeon ,whatever, i guess. If it could have went to other things i along with most would prefer to see that.



You got me on the Quagga not Zebra mistake I must have no grip on whats going on...
Tight lines.


----------



## tda513

Sparky23 said:


> You obviously have no grip on the situation of lake michigan, one zebra mussles are all but gone, and have been for quite some time, all quaga mussels now. The fish are big because there is very few of them with plenty of bait that (doesnt) exist to make them big, lake michigan will die like huron if lakers arent stopped from being planted at the rate they are.. The feds while they are the ones planting do not have the final call on what is put into the lake, we do Jim Dexter Head of MIDNR does but people want to believe whatever there told, do some research and open your eyes.
> You have no reason to stop chumming other than the fact you dont do it, great reason, why dont you go run some plugs on the p.m through half the good water...o wait you cant because of restrictions( (flys only), we dont need more restrictions that were put in place by one small elitist group. What if they tell you they want a fly's only section on the kalamazoo you would be pissed right? Why dont we get a plugs only only bait only section of river? Im fine with making improovements to the river, I grew up fishing and stil fish the zoo often, the one sturgeon i caught was on the zoo, if that money was only able to be used on sturgeon ,whatever, i guess. If it could have went to other things i along with most would prefer to see that.


The improvements they are making will help all fish, not just sturgeon. Also, did you read any of Jay's posts? This money is not from your license dollars, and if they wouldn't have used it for this that money would have went to other projects, maybe out of state. 

Also, what does chumming or flies only have to do with any of this?


----------



## Sparky23

Jules said bless the dnr. And im just sick of people not questioning anything. There was lots of license dollars spent on this or tax dollars. Nothing is free. Who pays the salary of the state workers and all of the hours spent on this. There is and has always been fairly good gravel in that stretch. So i do question how much it will benifit since that was already the main stretch of walleye, sucker, many steelhead, and i would guess sturgeon spawning. Jules also said he was all for the chumming ban so i asked why and it was just because he doesnt do it, not a good reason! More laws are not what we need. When a special interest group..aka trout unlimeted, and river quest can get a law pushed through nearlly single handedly something is not right. Especially when the public voted it down last year. All i was pointing is that we dont need more rules and division among fisherman, whats next? No Bait? More fly's only?


----------



## kzoofisher

Sparky23 said:


> Who pays the salary of the state workers and all of the hours spent on this.


 Consumers a Tribal agencies are paying. That is how it works when you hire the State to approve something. Ever gotten a permit? They're not free.


----------



## rockandtroll

Thank you Jay, for a clear explanation of the State's intentions and motivations in it's stewardship of our fishery. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jay Wesley

You bet!


----------



## krackshot

Flys only section on the big M bet thoes guys look at me funny when that glob of **** hits the water under a bobber. Oh well never been much for rules anyhow. especially the ones that single people out above others lol


----------



## AdamBradley

Thanks Jay! Great move at using available funding outside of our license dollars! As mentioned before, I applaud many of your actions!


----------



## Jay Wesley

Project is delayed until August 15th. Lots of rocks in parking lot ready to put in so be careful with your trailers.


----------



## rockandtroll

Jay, in creating this riffle, is it just a matter of lining the river bottom with the rocks ? What does the process involve ?


----------



## Jay Wesley

It will involve digging out some of the river bottom and placing large boulders at the head and foot of the riffle with the rocks in between. It will be higher in elevation at the banks and slope to thalweg or middle of river. It will also slope down from upstream to downstream.


----------



## StormyChromer

Jay -

What's the word on this project? We hit the river last weekend and the parking lot is an absolute **** show. Boulders were staged all over the place and 70% of the parking lot is basically closed. There's only 5 or 6 spots to park if you have a boat trailer. 

I'm all for this riffle/sturgeon habitat but the fall run people actually enjoy fishing is right around the corner.


----------



## Jay Wesley

All rocks were put in river as of yesterday. We will be getting about 5 more train loads next week that should immediately go in. We have to grade the rocks to meet design elevation still as they are too high in the upstream part of riffle. 

Sorry. We were delayed two weeks with high water. Water came up 3 ft with rains. 

Will try to get it done asap. 
View attachment 224625


----------



## Swampbuckster

Cool project! It's looking good out there!


----------



## StormyChromer

Looks good, thanks for the update Jay!


----------



## StormyChromer

Jay Wesley said:


> All rocks were put in river as of yesterday. We will be getting about 5 more train loads next week that should immediately go in. We have to grade the rocks to meet design elevation still as they are too high in the upstream part of riffle.
> 
> Sorry. We were delayed two weeks with high water. Water came up 3 ft with rains.
> 
> Will try to get it done asap.
> View attachment 224625


Does that go all the way across or can you still fit a boat through on the far side?


----------



## Jay Wesley

What your seeing on the upstream end of the riffle is a haul road cause the water has been so high. The excavator will have to come back and spread that rock out. It will be deepest in the thalweg or center of river. Still work to do to get rock to designed elevation.


----------



## krackshot

wait till the guys anchor in the center and boats try to pass on the out side over them rocks going to be real interesting there the next few years. lol


----------



## Sparky23

yea 2 friends there this weekend both said it is impassable by prop boat, and that it was in fact put in on the best steelhead/salmon/walleye/everything spawning gravel probably on the entire river GREAT JOB you made something very good and NATURAL unnatural and impassable thanks alot for your hard work MIdnr


----------



## Julez81

Sparky23 said:


> yea 2 friends there this weekend both said it is impassable by prop boat, and that it was in fact put in on the best steelhead/salmon/walleye/everything spawning gravel probably on the entire river GREAT JOB you made something very good and NATURAL unnatural and impassable thanks alot for your hard work MIdnr


Your friends must not be biologists or understand how do water affect the gravel the success of spawning on that is very poor because of the way the turbines fluctuate levels directly upon it this trip was going to insulate against that and oh yeah FYI they are not done yet some people always have to have something negative to say


----------



## StormyChromer

Hopefully it's finished soon and has some type of run for boats to pass through when it's done.
Had a front row seat for a jet boat taking it on a few days ago. While I didn't see him go up, I saw/heard him come down. I'd be shocked if he wasn't taking on water after grinding the hull over that thing . With the speed he pulled his boat at the launch I'm sure he did though. 
100% stupid decision on his part but I'm sure that won't be the last if there's not a safe lane over it.


----------



## Sparky23

Julez81 said:


> Your friends must not be biologists or understand how do water affect the gravel the success of spawning on that is very poor because of the way the turbines fluctuate levels directly upon it this trip was going to insulate against that and oh yeah FYI they are not done yet some people always have to have something negative to say


Dont have to be a bioligist to see you cant get passed it with a prop boat so not sure what you mean there, doesnt take bio to see that your prop is banging off bolders? and dont have to be a bio to fish a river for 20 years and consistantly see more fish spawning in that spot than any other spot on the river. You go pull your plugs and think everything you do is perfect, and that the Midnr does is perfect. If they wanna add structure AWSOME im all for it but why in the best natural spot in that entire stretch of river? Do you think water levels wont fluctuate still?? They still will and this will slowly be silted in over time and end up much the same as it was with a bunch of bolders added. I actually did go to school to be a bio for a short period yes but i know the basics and study fish habits and behavior. I dont just bitch for no reason like you. I know you think im bad because i question things done by the dnr and im for chumming and your not( even though you have no reason other than you dont do it so it must be bad) boo hoo, have a great day and read a post better before you make a dumb response that makes no sense.


----------



## Jay Wesley

Not sure when your friends were there but it is not done yet. We had to build haul roads during high water to get to the other side. Those roads were pulled back this week. We just need to finish grading and add some smaller stone and gravel to it. Hope to have that done next week. We were delayed a few weeks to high water so appreciate your patience.


----------



## riverbob

Relax #23,(i'm sure u been slapped with the tip of a pole before) #81 just wants to go fishin, I agree with ya sparky,


----------



## Jay Wesley

I will be fishing it this fall and spring.


----------



## GRUNDY

You could give some people a million bucks and they'd complain about the shade of green on the money...


----------



## Rustydel2

GRUNDY said:


> You could give some people a million bucks and they'd complain about the shade of green on the money...


Don't know about a million bucks, but I would like an update on the rifle, is it all done ? Is parking lot cleaned out of rocks? A picture of Riffle would be nice. Getting ready for 1st of a half dozen trip next week.


----------



## StormyChromer

Rustydel2 said:


> Don't know about a million bucks, but I would like an update on the rifle, is it all done ? Is parking lot cleaned out of rocks? A picture of Riffle would be nice. Getting ready for 1st of a half dozen trip next week.


I was out there a few days ago and it looks really good. Parking lot is pretty much back to normal and the riffle has been graded down. I had zero problems driving over it. Fish finder was reading about 3.5 feet of clearance. Besides the faster riffle water, you really can't even see its down there.
Excavator is still there so I'm guessing the smaller rocks still need to be placed. 
All said, the water looks really nice and the DNR did a good job (even if they're secretly out to get us) !


----------



## Swampbuckster

StormyChromer said:


> I was out there a few days ago and it looks really good. Parking lot is pretty much back to normal and the riffle has been graded down. I had zero problems driving over it. Fish finder was reading about 3.5 feet of clearance. Besides the faster riffle water, you really can't even see its down there.
> Excavator is still there so I'm guessing the smaller rocks still need to be placed.
> All said, the water looks really nice and the DNR did a good job (even if they're secretly out to get us) !


The riffle was created so the Aliens could see it from space to give them a location to land their space ship and setup their military base in the wilds of the Allegan State Game area. The lake trout were planted for a quick and easy food source for the aliens to shoot their laser beams to the bottom of Lake Michigan to harvest them. It all makes perfect sense now!!! Jay Wesley is really an alien in a human beings body!!! WE ARE ALL DOOMED.


----------



## Sparky23

If it got knocked down great, i was posting was was thought to be a final that was impassable, sorry if that means there out to get us, They do everything perfectly and have never been wrong. Now at least according to some on here the water level wont fluctuate on the river anymore. Way to go there is good spawning habitat where there was always good spawning habitat lol


----------



## Rustydel2

ng lot cleaned out of Rocks?


StormyChromer said:


> I was out there a few days ago and it looks really good. Parking lot is pretty much back to normal and the riffle has been graded down. I had zero problems driving over it. Fish finder was reading about 3.5 feet of clearance. Besides the faster riffle water, you really can't even see its down there.
> Excavator is still there so I'm guessing the smaller rocks still need to be placed.
> All said, the water looks really nice and the DNR did a good job (even if they're secretly out to get us) !


Thanks for the update, sounds good-yes the DNR has always done a top notch job. Now if we could just get the DOT do the same lol.


----------



## StormyChromer

Sparky23 said:


> If it got knocked down great, i was posting was was thought to be a final that was impassable, sorry if that means there out to get us, They do everything perfectly and have never been wrong. Now at least according to some on here the water level wont fluctuate on the river anymore. Way to go there is good spawning habitat where there was always good spawning habitat lol


The east bank to the center of the river where the riffle went in was damn near a sand bar. I know this because ive wet waded out there in the fall more then a few times. If a 20 yard stretch of sand was the "best" spawning ground on the KZ there's way bigger issues then this riffle project.


----------



## Catfish keats

No trouble getting past it all now with a prop? Sounds like it will be interesting to fish. I think it will make that water better once it's completed.


----------



## StormyChromer

Catfish keats said:


> No trouble getting past it all now with a prop? Sounds like it will be interesting to fish. I think it will make that water better once it's completed.


I drive a 1672 flat bottom with a long shaft 30 and didn't have issues. Just keep to the west bank side like normal. Saw a few other boats roughly the same size go up and down without issue too. I didnt see any larger or deep V's over it so I cant really speak to that.
Should be really good holding water right above and in the tail.


----------



## Sparky23

A sand bar huh? the first 10 ft from shore maybe lol or maybe you dont know the differance between gravel and sand. The point down 40 yards has more salmon spawning than any visual at least spot on the river from 89 up, from the center to near the other shore has been and always was great gravel, behind the trees gravel went damn near to shore, dont tell me what a section ive been wading for 20 + years and caught my first river steelhead around age 12 out of is like lol. I caught my first one on a bobber in that spot as well around 15 years ago, and have caught hundreds and hundreds in that small section. Thanks for letting me know about it stormy , Glad things got fixed so boats can get by, and im sure it will CONTINUE to be a good section that is very crowded, and a little harder to fish now


----------



## Swampbuckster

Sparky23 said:


> A sand bar huh? the first 10 ft from shore maybe lol or maybe you dont know the differance between gravel and sand. The point down 40 yards has more salmon spawning than any visual at least spot on the river from 89 up, from the center to near the other shore has been and always was great gravel, behind the trees gravel went damn near to shore, dont tell me what a section ive been wading for 20 + years and caught my first river steelhead around age 12 out of is like lol. I caught my first one on a bobber in that spot as well around 15 years ago, and have caught hundreds and hundreds in that small section. Thanks for letting me know about it stormy , Glad things got fixed so boats can get by, and im sure it will CONTINUE to be a good section that is very crowded, and a little harder to fish now


Took my 16' Fisher up through the riffle Saturday. 25hp, long shaft outboard. In the low water conditions we had, running pretty much through the center of the river is best. The trough is obvious to see.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Oops, didn't mean to reply to your post, Sparky.


----------



## StormyChromer

Jay- Now that this project is pretty much done. Are there plans for anymore down river next year?

You guys did a great job on this one. Would be great to see more in the future.


----------



## Jay Wesley

We have design plans for at least 3 more in the Kzoo. We will monitor this one to see how it does for spawning habitat. It was expensive so it will be a few years to do another one if deemed successful.


----------



## Scout 2

Jay Wesley said:


> We have design plans for at least 3 more in the Kzoo. We will monitor this one to see how it does for spawning habitat. It was expensive so it will be a few years to do another one if deemed successful.


Jay do you have any idea of how many sturgeon get caught a year now. I grew up in the area and I know a few had been caught over the years. I am glad to see you guys trying to improve the river there. I fished it all my life until moving north 10 years ago and I saw many changes over the years. People would not believe how much cleaner it is now than 50 years ago


----------



## Jay Wesley

Sorry that I misses your post. There are probably 10+ caught by anglers that actually land them. Most take all your gear if not ready. Dnr and Tribes catch 15 to 30 a year depending on the survey strategy. We believe that there about 180 adults that use the river but females may only come in every 2-4 years. We have seen fish in the 150 pound range so the females can get big.


----------



## Jay Wesley

Anyone been fishing the riffle? We added smaller stone and gravel recently which should hold salmon and steelhead.


----------



## Scout 2

Jay Wesley said:


> Anyone been fishing the riffle? We added smaller stone and gravel recently which should hold salmon and steelhead.


Does the DNR have any estimates on how many eggs layed by the salmon live to come back later.


----------



## Jay Wesley

Zero to 15% depending various conditions.


----------



## StormyChromer

Jay Wesley said:


> Zero to 15% depending various conditions.


Is that 0-15% specifically for the Kalamazoo?


----------



## Jay Wesley

StormyChromer said:


> Is that 0-15% specifically for the Kalamazoo?


That is for an average or better river for wild production. There has never been a study on the Kalamazoo River for Chinook salmon egg to smolt production. .


----------



## kzoofisher

Jay Wesley said:


> Anyone been fishing the riffle? We added smaller stone and gravel recently which should hold salmon and steelhead.


Guys are catching fish in the riffle. Five of the top six bags in a couple tournaments are from the riffle. I can get you contact info if you want specifics.


----------



## Jay Wesley

Fished below M89 today. Not much going on down there so i motored up to dam. Caught a nice buck between riffle and boat launch.


----------



## SKUNK

rockandtroll said:


> I agree with you on that point Sparky23. We've caught many a steelhead over the last 24 years in that section of the river. Perfectly good natural spawning habitat it appears. Wonder why the DNR would choose that particular part of the river and not one slightly downstream instead ?
> Perhaps Jay could give us some insight to the determining factors in choosing that spot as a starting point?


Proximity to the launch would be my guess. Mobilization of that much material would be crazy expensive


----------



## SKUNK

Jay Wesley said:


> Not sure when your friends were there but it is not done yet. We had to build haul roads during high water to get to the other side. Those roads were pulled back this week. We just need to finish grading and add some smaller stone and gravel to it. Hope to have that done next week. We were delayed a few weeks to high water so appreciate your patience.


I commend you on the work. As a bridge builder I wish we could use your means and methods it would make bridge construction slot cheaper for the state.


----------



## BDuff1234

I don't fish the Kalamzoo River and am not really looking for a current report or anything. Just wondering what your experience was like on this new riffle this past salmon & beginning steelhead season? 

Was it the same as before?
Was it better than before?
Or was it worse than before?

I understand also that the new setup will take some learning & getting used to for most people. Just trying to see what people think about the riffle now that it's had some time to settle in, we have had somewhat of a salmon run and are in steelhead season currently (so there should be at least some experience with fish being there).


----------

